# wieviele ruten in dänemark erlaubt



## Eruzione (26. Juli 2010)

servus,

ich fahre im august nach dänemark(langeland) und hab mich jetzt um bissl zubehör für das angeln vom strand aus gekümmert...

meine frage ist daher: mit wievielen ruten darf ich in dk fischen?

danke für eure hilfe

mfg denny


----------



## mobydickbinick (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: wieviele ruten in dänemark erlaubt*

servus
Mit 2 Ruten bist Du gut bedient.Wenn Du willst kannste noch eine mehr mitnehmen als Reserve.Weitere Information unter www.fisketegn.dk

|wavey:|wavey:In Ebeltoft ist reger Schiffsverkehr so das die Polizei dort den Schiffsverkehr auf dem Surfbrett regelt|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## BSZocher (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: wieviele ruten in dänemark erlaubt*



Eruzione schrieb:


> ....
> meine frage ist daher: mit wievielen ruten darf ich in dk fischen?
> ...



Moin!
Dürfen darfst du 2 meistens......gern gesehen wird aber nur 1 Angel #6 |wavey:


----------



## Costas (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: wieviele ruten in dänemark erlaubt*

Hallo

Ich habe in dänischen Internet-Seite rumgesucht und ich finde keine Informationen über eine Begrenzung oder eine Empfehlung, um wie viele Ruten man brauchen darf bzw. soll.

Gewisse Gewässer haben zusätzliche Regeln, wie z.B. alle tageskartpflichtige Gewässer, wie die Auen und gewisse Seen. Dort darf man nur eine Rute brauchen. 

Was gern angesehen wird oder nicht? Es wird nicht gern angesehen, wenn man an öffentlichen Seen und Auen, in Häfen usw. mit mehr als eine Rute angelt. 

Am Strand gelten jedoch andere Regeln. Selten sieht man Angler, die weniger als 2 Ruten mit dabei haben. Ich denke das ist normal und nicht übertrieben, vor allem wenn man nicht massenweise Fische fangen kann. Das selbe gilt auch für das Trollingangeln.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## Jamiewolf (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: wieviele ruten in dänemark erlaubt*

also hyvedesande darf auch nur 1 angel oder 2 angeln an der brücke haben?!
kann man noch heringe fangen.
gibt es in dänematk mindestmase?!


----------



## BSZocher (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: wieviele ruten in dänemark erlaubt*



Costas schrieb:


> ....Es wird nicht gern angesehen, wenn man an öffentlichen Seen und Auen, in Häfen usw. mit mehr als eine Rute angelt.
> 
> Am Strand gelten jedoch andere Regeln. Selten sieht man Angler, die weniger als 2 Ruten mit dabei haben. Ich denke das ist normal und nicht übertrieben, vor allem wenn man nicht massenweise Fische fangen kann. Das selbe gilt auch für das Trollingangeln.
> 
> ...



..das ist die lange Version #h


----------



## Eruzione (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: wieviele ruten in dänemark erlaubt*

servus,

vielen dank für eure antworten...

mfg denny


----------

